# DGS prepara plano de contingência para o frio



## Minho (6 Dez 2005 às 12:24)

A Direccção Geral de Saúde está a fazer um plano de contigência para o frio. Não acham um pouco estranho? Ou Portugal já está a mudar e começa a prevenir as situações com antecedência?
Notícia Diario Digital


----------



## Fil (6 Dez 2005 às 17:13)

Em Portugal é mesmo assim, foi preciso vir o verão de 2003 para ser criado um plano relacionado com as ondas de calor e foi preciso vir o inverno do ano passado para ser criado um para o frio   

Mas mesmo que o inverno seja dentro ou acima da média, existem sempre periodos de frio intenso como aconteceu em 2003.


----------

